

Ask HN: What do your require in your JS framework? - invisible

I'm working on a new JavaScript framework that will (hopefully) incite a better web.  The framework has very basic functionality right now (but works well/fast).  It's a more chain-friendly way of doing things:<p><pre><code>  var x = function () {
    this.each(function (value, i) {
      value.innerHTML = i + "...";
    });
  };
  $('id1', '#id2', '.class3').show.then(x);
</code></pre>
A great framework includes:<p><pre><code>  * DOM selection, helpers, and manipulation
  * AJAX capabilities
  * Ease of use and documentation
  * Extension possibilities
  * Some animation framework extension
</code></pre>
My question to the Hacker News community is what you'd consider the bare minimums I should release version 0.5 with?
======
jncraton
Currently, I am fairly content with jQuery. I honestly don't do a huge amount
of low level js work, but could you explain what makes this superior or
different from jQuery?

It looks good, I'm just not sure that the thing that we need for a "better
web" is yet another js framework.

~~~
invisible
A lot of the jQuery "way" is inconsistent from my experience. And some of it
is just backwards (like .each gives index, value instead of value, index). I
just want to get the best of both jQuery (speed, chaining, non-intrusive) and
Prototype (Hashes, Array, Function binding, etc.) in one consistent framework.

~~~
jcapote
Why not mootools?

~~~
invisible
Because that's just an extended version of Prototype, not really a completely
different direction. Everything in mootools is compartmentalized into
"Element" or "Hash" or "Array" and latches onto the existing object types.

I want to make something that avoids that and is very simple to use.

